# PLAYERS NORTH WEALD 16TH SEPT.



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone going to Players at North Weald on the 16th september?

Cheers Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in Paul!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I was up for this till I found out its my Sunday to work  I'd rather not work as I'll be hungover but can't get out of it now!! Gutted!

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... really hoping to make this Paul, might have some other commitments, but hopefully I'll be able to juggle them around and make it! ...

 
Steve


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

TTchan said:


> I was up for this till I found out its my Sunday to work  I'd rather not work as I'll be hungover but can't get out of it now!! Gutted!
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOOOOOO!!!!!! 
You wont get to meet Tyra if i bring her


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... really hoping to make this Paul, might have some other commitments, but hopefully I'll be able to juggle them around and make it! ...
> 
> 
> Steve


that's good Steve, like the new Sig pic btw 8)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll be there all day

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > I was up for this till I found out its my Sunday to work  I'd rather not work as I'll be hungover but can't get out of it now!! Gutted!
> ...


Aww man  its the one Sunday I HAVE to work typical !!

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

ah well, next time then, players is a few weeks later i think x


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

What is this


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Its a VW/Audi car show at North Weald Aerodrome Marky,just off the M11 10 minutes out of Harlow so on the doorstep  It's a pretty big show now with lots of tasty metal to ogle and plenty of trade stands to buy some more bits for your jam jar 

Come along it will be good, Lamps


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool! I'm there!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Good man Marky,i will tie up with Raj on times and we can meet up on the Sunday morning and cruise up there together.

keep you posted, Lamps


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Should definitely be up for some of this


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cant make it sadly I`m at the Goodwood Revival 
Hope its a good one !


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

There!


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

i shall be there,goin in me mates vw golf makes a change givein me audi a rest lol,
nick.


----------



## JDM225TT (May 9, 2012)

Going, should be with my mates lowered R32, gotta see what it's all about.

Should be a really good day from what he said about last years show


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

Got my new coilovers on, and new rims(booked in for wheel alignment sat morn) so if all goes well, i'll be there. Look out for me, reg; TT03 ROB.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

For those that want to go down together, we're meeting up at 9am at McDonalds Harlow off J7 for breakfast and then heading down together.


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

What time does this start on Sunday?


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Think it starts around 10.00am Marky,we are proposing to meet at the MacDonalds at junction 7 on the M11 roundabout (Epping Rd) and 09.00am for some breakfast if you feel like joining us 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

I will try to be there then! Going out in town sat night so depends how messy it gets lol


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, I was going to meet at Maccy Ds but I ended up getting up quite early and going with a mate on route.

Went straight there and parked on the green. It was pretty busy. Absolutely fantastic day, id say better than Edition! Just becasue of the sheer amount of different slammed stuff around and on display

Hope you that went enjoyed it as much as I did


----------



## JDM225TT (May 9, 2012)

Went today

Absolutely epic!!!

SOme brilliant VAG cars!!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Epic day.

Will get my pictures up in a new thread ASAP.

L


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Wicked day and for me the best show of the season, still buzzin

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Was a sick day, so. Many cars. So many ideas.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

soryy i lost you Lamps and Blue, got chatting to loads of old mates!!
Had a great day, left around 3 to avoid the rush!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Gutted I missed this...work today was pointless :roll:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Gutted I missed this...work today was pointless :roll:


... Yeah- we missed you today Chantelle ... work was a lousy excuse :lol: :lol: ...
... don't wanna rub it in, but it was a great show ... put it in your diary and keep the day free for it next year! ...
:wink: 
... if it's any consolation though, the beer tent wasn't as good as E38! ...


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Gutted I missed this...work today was pointless :roll:
> ...


Believe me, work was the last thing on my mind...got in at 2am from a wedding reception, up at 6 for work, no trains so I sat in the office reading ALL day :lol: I'd much rather been with u guys   but thinking of the ££££ 8)


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Not going to rub it in Elle but we did miss you!!

here's a few of my photos, link to the album below

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e165/rajmirch/Players 2012/




































































































and my favourite one of the day: Paul, me and Steve


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great pic's Raj mate,sorry we lost you,looked round for ages for you but so many people and cars just couldn't locate you! It was a brilliant show though and i'm definitely in for next year,some great metal on show :lol:

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Love that last pic raj


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

been to a few shows this year goto say this was prob one of the best gr8 cars defo be goin nxt year,
nick.


----------

